# dvance prep for wonton ravioli



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I thought there was a discussion on this a while ago - Shroom? - but couldn't find it. 

I'm making wild mushroom/jack cheese raviolis using wontons, with a fire-roasted onion sauce, for my Quattro de Mayo dinner Saturday. Question is, I'd love to assemble the ravs Sat. morning, and was thinking of covering them with a damp towel and plastic so they wouldn't dry out. Does doing this turn them to mush? The filling and sauce I can do Friday, no sweat.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Marm, we just avoid the headache and uncertainty: we make tons in advance and freeze them. I don't know how jack cheese freezes though. We make ours with shrooms and goat cheez.

We also cheat and use wonton wrappers.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Cool! That means I can make them even earlier in the week and not have the last minute hassle! I think the jack cheese would be okay - but I'll do a 'test' one first, to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

..happy to help!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

jack cheese freezes beautifully..
And the wraps do too.
Danielle


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, wonton raviolis freeze well, but if you do get stuck making them the day before, don't use a damp towel. As you make them lay a dry towel over them to protect them from the air, and wrap them as soon as possible, in plastic. A damp towel will cause them to stick.


----------

